# Wild Chameleon



## boxerulez (2/9/16)

When last did you come across a wild chameleon?

I was 8 years visiting family in Knysna when I saw one. Until today!







Has subsequently been released into our garden at the office. Maybe he just came out to say spring has sprung.

This is why I eradicate all invader species of gecko on sight. The asian gecko is destroying the habitat of indigenous gecko and lizzards.

Kill them all to save the African species.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (2/9/16)

wow!

i used to have on when i was a kid. kept it for a whole 2 days until my friend decided it needed to play in the garden and then forgot about it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (2/9/16)

Man, there are so many animals I have not seen since my childhood. I lived a block away from Devils Peak mountain most of my life so creatures were in adundance. Havent seen these buggers in a while:

Chameleons
Puff Adders and Cape Cobras (dont miss them though lol)
Baboon Spiders (hated these guys, like a lot)
Scorpions 

I dont know if any of you can remember the animals by Hospital Bend (N2)? Like wild buck and shit just roaming free right next to the freeway, not even 15 years ago I'm sure. What happened to them? The Asian Gecko probably eradicated them too ?


----------



## zadiac (2/9/16)

In Odendaalsrus (near Welkom) they fall out the trees by the numbers. They're everywhere.


----------



## blujeenz (2/9/16)

Most folk are too busy with "life" to see life. I dont kill anything and give off a relaxed vibe so wildlife seems to appear more frequently, especially when you're looking for it.





Im no hero, the skorpion was already dead. 



Amazing dragonfly on my washing line.



Dont know if this one's asian, their eyes all look the same to me. 






Spose you might call this a windows mouse.








Life is everywhere.
However I now tend to be a bit cautious when smelling the flowers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PsiSan (4/9/16)

Ah nice find. If I am not mistaken that is a midlands dwarf.


----------



## Glytch (4/9/16)

Maybe they've just gotten better at hiding  Or your eye-sight used to be better

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (4/9/16)

Glytch said:


> Maybe they've just gotten better at hiding  Or your eye-sight used to be better


Well I have realised that since I started building and wicking how bad my eyesight actually is. Constant headaches wgile building.

Think I need one of those magnifying desklamp goodies electonic engineers use.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Well I have realised that since I started building and wicking how bad my eyesight actually is. Constant headaches wgile building.
> 
> Think I need one of those magnifying desklamp goodies electonic engineers use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


This works perfectly:






http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/illuminated-magnifier-lamp-90mm-lens

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (5/9/16)

yeeeeeessss @Andre

Where and how much?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> yeeeeeessss @Andre
> 
> Where and how much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Link below the picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (5/9/16)

Andre said:


> Link below the picture.


A great selection of tools and pliers that might be useful for coiling on that site!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (5/9/16)

Andre said:


> Link below the picture.


You see my eyesight os really getting that bad lol. Did not even see the link.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Byakko (4/10/16)

I work on a pet shop.So I get idiots bringing them in trying to sell them to me every few weeks :/ 
Okay I'm all about a bit of capitalism but taking a wild animal out of its natural habitat is plain cruel

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

